# Degree Attestation From Saudi Embassy Islamabad



## ahmedalish

Dear Friends,

I need some urgent help. I have got an offer from a company in Saudi. They have asked me to get my MBA degree attested from Saudi Embassy Islamabad. 
I have got my degree attested from HEC, and Degree + Arabic translation is attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Now next step is from Saudi CUltural Cosulate & finally from Saudi Embassy. Now the problem is that they are asking for Aqama which i dont have. Plus I dont have offer letter yet. Offer letter & Request letter addressed to Saudi Cultural Office, I can have it from the compnay. SOmeone told me that I need E Bakalla & Tazkara - e- Marajia also. What exactly are these 2 documents? Can someone help me abt it plz who got the degrees atested lately. If someone knows any agent who can help me in it I would be grateful for that.

Regards
Ahmed


----------

